# فيديوكليب عربي يوضح اصلاح السيارات



## م/عماد (5 أغسطس 2007)

اريدفيديوكليب عربي يوضح عمليات اصلاح السيارات وشكرالكم وجزاكم الله خيرا :1:


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 أغسطس 2007)

يا بشمهندس / ؟ 
ما فى شى بالعربى


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

أظن أنك لن تجد شىء كهذا.... ولكن ربنا يوفقك


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله لما تلاقيه تبعته ليا على الميل علشان انا بدور عليه من زمان
eng_mechanic2005***********


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (6 أغسطس 2007)

ما فى شى عربى


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

لما تبقىتلاقى ارجوك تراسلنى على اليا...على eng_mechanic2005وشكرا


----------



## ابوعلي غزاوي (7 أغسطس 2007)

ياجماعة تكفون الي عنده اي شي عن نظرية الات يحطها


----------



## طارق عودة (9 أغسطس 2007)

لا يوجد اي شي


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

لا يوجد اي شي


----------



## Reliability (29 أغسطس 2007)

أفضل طريقة لتعلم إصلاح السيارات

هي


تشوف لك معلم محترم عنده ورشة تشتغل عنده صبي كم شهر -طريقة مجربة وناجحة-


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ينور يا معلم ( ريلابيلتي)
 
:d


----------



## go-go (9 مارس 2010)

شششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## saleh000000 (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bika10 (30 يونيو 2010)

goooooooooooooodddddddddddddddd


----------



## المنواتى (3 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (27 أغسطس 2010)

لك يا جماعة
احنا مهندسين بالاسم ليش مايكون عنا شي عربي
عتبنا على كل الي بيشتغلوا بهيك مجال وعندوة ورشة 
يركب كاميرا ويصور الأحداث يوم بيوم


----------



## نسيم الصفوري (27 أغسطس 2010)

عفوا ماكملت
أنا بشتغل بمجال الصيانة بس بالمصانع وللمكنات ومن اليوم إن شاء الله رح أصور وأدون كل الي بيحدث معي وأنشرة 
أدعولي بالتوفيق


----------



## abomahr (28 أغسطس 2010)

وفقك اللة لما تبغى


----------



## نجمة السماء (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
وفقك الله اخي على هذه الفكرة


----------



## BA10 (28 أغسطس 2010)

انا مع اخي Reliability
وفقك الله في فكرة اخرى


----------



## رمىرامى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## e_mgm (28 أغسطس 2012)

ااسف لهذه الردزد التى نلمس فيها شئ من الاستهزاء احيانا ...اومن الللامبالاه احيانا اخرى 
دا رابط بسيط ...
واكيد لو دورت على اليوتيوب هتلاقى روابط اكتر 
واليك الرابط 2nd-day1فيديو من المعهد الكوري لتعليم ميكانيكا السيارات - YouTube


----------



## e_mgm (28 أغسطس 2012)

ودا رابط كمان ...
‫سلسلة تعلُّم ميكانيكا السيارات باللغة العربية المحرك 1‬‎ - YouTube


----------

